
Show HN: Pilvy VPN – An Easy to Use VPN Solution - ammmir
https://www.pilvy.com/products/vpn-server
======
ammmir
Hey everyone! I’ve been working on a new VPN solution for a few months, and
decided it’s time to ship something, even if it’s not finished yet. It’s a VPN
server with minimal UI clients for desktop and and command-line clients for
major platforms. Currently, it speaks a custom binary VPN protocol over
TLS/TCP, but will adopt a Noise Protocol Framework based one later. I’m
building it for companies that need a turnkey remote access solution for their
employees with some “enterprisey” features but without the price tag. It’s
currently in beta, but I’d love any feedback on what you’d like to see in a
simpler VPN solution :)

